# i'm on youtube :)



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 24, 2012)

so i was thinking about it for a while and finally got to it. i made a youtube channel. 
the only videos i have up so far are on the goats, really. i will have many other topics and animals on soon enough though. about to work on videos of how i make goat cheese, making twine&yarn baskets, and a video of my soon to be rabbit colony.
here is the link (it should be anyhow. lol)
http://www.youtube.com/user/girlwalkswithgoats?feature=mhee

i welcome comments. here and on youtube. and if anyone has any suggestions of things they would like to see videos of i am trying to make a list. i want to do "how to" type things. especially making things from scratch, cooking, farming, etc. but any and all suggestions and comments are welcome. thanks!


----------

